
Toronto police pay $16.5m to protesters wrongfully held at 2010 G20 summit - nowandlater
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/18/g20-protesters-toronto-police-canada
======
Canada
It's not as if the police are paying anything. The city of Toronto will pay
$16M in compensation resulting from the behavior of its police department.

~~~
sukilot
The taxpayers of Toronto will pay.

------
maerF0x0
Should take it out of Stephan Harper (et al.) pensions.

------
bluehazed
Funny (not really) that Bill Blair is the Minister of Public Safety now.

~~~
smnrchrds
I was not surprised, but certainly disappointed, that this fact was not
brought back to people's attention or even mentioned by the press when police
brutality was at the centre of the news cycle.

By the way, there is a good documentary by CBC about the G20 summit fiasco and
it is freely available on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX0BbLc_PIk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX0BbLc_PIk)

Personally, the thing I found most blood-boiling was when one of the persons
the police had wrongfully arrested was saying that they are pressing charges
against him, unlike most others who were released without charges, because
they had used so much force during arrest that he was suffering from permanent
injuries, so the police wanted to make it look like the arrest was justified.

------
loceng
Is 10 years the normal time it takes for such an outcome?

